# Mount Vernon Trail-Humpback Bridge Detour



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

The Humpback Bridge on the Mount Vernon Trail has always been a mess. A narrow sidewalk excuse for a MUT with lousy sight lines and narrow 3-way access. 

The mix of users is just about as bad as you can imagine; commuters (who just want to survive and get where they are going), racer boys and girls, clueless first time users, tourists, families, joggers, roller bladers and a few homeless.

Not to mention the occasional photographer getting in everyones way! :mad2: 

It is an accident waiting to happen.



For the last 2 years it has been even messier. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=148864


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Sometime yesterday (between the morning and evening commutes) they put in an amazing detour for cyclists and started demolishing the outer part of the bridge.

I thought I would document the carnage......


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

In reality there wasn't all that much carnage considering lots of folks were seeing it for the first time.

Although it is always amazing to see what a variety of riding styles there are out there.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm giving the detour 2 thumbs up. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

But I sure don't want to see it on a weekend! :yikes:


----------



## 1nf0s3c (Feb 21, 2010)

Makes me appreciate easier access to the W&OD even more...


----------

